# State Laws?



## nickmarch (May 3, 2009)

Hello All!

Does anyone have any information on State Laws pertaining to the selling or receiving of preious metals?

I was literally 5 minutes from launching my site when I heard the news on TV about new laws in Florida. It's a laundry list of requirements and records that have to be kept. 

You have to take a picture of every scrap item you buy. You have to keep records on where it came from, who it came from, any identifying marks and so much more! You have to send copies of every transaction with all the info to law enforcement within 24 hours of the transaction. You have to maintain an online password protected searchable database of all items. It's insane!

I'm in Florida! I want to move! Does anyone know any State without a laundry list of laws!

Thanks!


----------



## lazersteve (May 3, 2009)

Here you go:

Second Hand Dealer Florida

About a year and a half ago I set up a web application for a local company to buy karat scrap and silver. The local sheriff's office loved the accessibility and it made the scrap buyers life much easier. They enter all their transactions on line and upload photos of the scrap and a digital agreement form. She even uses it from her iPhone !

Steve


----------



## nickmarch (May 3, 2009)

lazersteve,

The link you posted is about taxes. I'm talking about these new laws...

http://www.flsenate.gov/cgi-bin/view_page.pl?Tab=session&Submenu=1&FT=D&File=session/2009/Senate/bills/amendments_com/html/sb2700c1538616.html


----------



## lazersteve (May 3, 2009)

Attached are a few forms that I found on the link previously posted.

The relevant statues are mentioned in the forms. Check Chapter 538 Part II of the Florida Statutes. Try Chapters 2008-69 and 2008-170.

Here's a link:

Chapter 538

Steve


----------



## nickmarch (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the forms but they are for walkin customers. The new laws are for mail in and internet transactions. Chapter 538 Part II is the current law the new laws will be Part 111 They are at 

http://www.flsenate.gov/cgi-bin/view_page.pl?Tab=session&Submenu=1&FT=D&File=session/2009/Senate/bills/amendments_com/html/sb2700c1538616.html

What I'm looking for are the laws of States other than Florida. A State that does not have so many crazy requirements.


----------



## dick b (May 3, 2009)

How are they going to stop ebay transactions from taking place in the state. 
Looks to me that it is a way to stop flea markets and garage sales, so they can get the tax revenue from those sales.
Watch out for big brother!


----------



## nickmarch (May 3, 2009)

eBay users will have to comply with the new laws but if you read the new laws and the existing laws you will see that they do not apply to flea markets or garage sales.


----------

